# Water change - George Farmer



## LuminousChimp79 (2 May 2021)

Hi,

I watched the GeorgerFarmer video on easy water changes where he used an oase pump to fill the tank from a bucket in the sink. Has anyone had success with this method? Have you used a different pump/tubing?

My sink will be about 15m away from my Juwel Rio240. Does anyone have any further details on:
1) the best (inexpensive) pump to use?
2) type and diameter of tubing?
3) what gravel suction adapter/filter inlet to use
3) any issues clearing the tube if water when finished
4) any alternative "easy" methods?

I saw one previous post which suggested the oase pump he mentioned was not powerful enough?


----------



## jacquieb (2 May 2021)

Change of WC method
					

Hey hey hey  So at the moment a 50% WC on my 300 litre tank takes me about 2.5 hours. A breakdown of that is 20mins cleaning the filter out, 45 mins siphoning water and cleaning the glass, 1.5 hours filling back up. I fill the tank back up via the shower. The shower hose is attached to a HMA...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Aqua360 (2 May 2021)

Python water changer is something to look at


----------



## LuminousChimp79 (2 May 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion but I prefer to look for a cheaper alternative. Plus, I think the python uses too much water and I am concerned I may not get a good vacuum as my water pressure is not great


----------



## Kevin Eades (2 May 2021)

I syphon from a bucket in the bath with a small diameter tube downstairs. Not the fastest to stir everything up but enough to not take too long.  I use a larger bore hose pipe to drain dirty water where flow is not so critical.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 May 2021)

Thermostatic mixer tap as MD Fish Tanks shows on w/c 30 tanks on his YT channel


----------



## LeesBingo (3 May 2021)

I use a small submersible pump like this Amazon product to do my water changes.
It's got a couple of different hose connectors, one of which fits a standard garden hose (I bought a new hose just for water changes and cut it down to the length I needed).
It's not too fast when used with garden hose but much easier than using buckets.
I use it to both pump water out of the tank and then use it to pump water back in like George Farmer showed, using a bucket in the sink.

On the other end of the garden hose I've made a hook type arrangement with an old Eheim outlet pipe like one of these Amazon product

This hangs over the back of the tap when emptying the tank and then over the edge of the tank when re-filling.
Been doing like this for a couple of years.


----------



## Kyle3 (3 May 2021)

I use George’s bucket in the sink with a submersible pump method. Once you get the hang of synchronizing the pump flow rate with tap's flow rate it is a breeze. I used a Python for years and I greatly prefer George's method.


----------

